# Life a mess



## TTuck7 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I am a senior in college, on the outside I seem like a happy person, I am in a sorority on campus, and have several friends, but on the inside I hurt. I guess I smile a lot to not show the pain. So I grew up without my mother in my life, which effects me more than I think it do. I am single, and unhappy, I thought I would find my prince charming by now! I feel like I don;t really have a close friend that I can just go to and they will understand me because every time I go to me they drop all their problems on me!! I just want a support team or someone to keep me motivated, because my motivation is at an all time low, and my anxiety is HIGH!!


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like you want to make progress. That's great. I'm happy to talk any time. Message me.


----------

